# Digitaler Behördenfunk: EADS erfüllt Kryptoanforderungen



## Newsfeed (21 August 2008)

Die starke Verschlüsselung der Polizeikommunikation ist vor allem darum notwendig, weil in Zukunft bei der "erweiterten Personenkontrolle" biometrische Merkmale wie Gesichtsbild und Fingerabdrücke abgefragt werden sollen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

